# The same Lost ammo can with tools and repair kits



## Anthony Inda (Jun 28, 2016)

This ammo can was given to me by my Father and I neglected to put any of my info on it. The ammo Can says "Bob Inda" and has an old phone number no longer in use but reads, I believe 970-385-4364. It was left about 100 feet perpendicular to the river and take out just off to the side where you would pull out. Rio Grande, Hanna Lane (CR17) take out. And Sorry I could not figure out how to get back to the edit option for this post...just a little rattled right now. and this site is totally new to me


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Call Beau Meyer realty in south fork and talk to Beau. Tell him Zach that he fished with last week gave you his number. Ask him if he can run over and grab it for you. That river was fishing ridiculous wasn't it?


----------



## Anthony Inda (Jun 28, 2016)

*Thanks*

Thanks Zach, I checked with a bunch of different guide services, shuttle drivers, 8200 and none were able to go grab it unfortunately. I left it Sunday around 6:30 pm and yes the fishing was excellent...just wish I hadn't been so spaced out at the take out... I''l try Beau's office tomorrow.
Thanks again for your help.
-Tony


----------

